# Bees wax and mineral oil



## Charlie Sandall (May 12, 2010)

Can you give me the ratio that you like for this finish. I got some bees wax today and would like to mix up some and try this finish.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I use equal parts beeswax, boiled linseed oil and turpentine. Apply it warm and buff in with lambswool.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

50/50 is a good start for mixing mineral oil and beeswax. You can always add more of one or the other to change the mixtures consistency to your liking.


----------

